# günstige Steamspiele



## phoenix-2305 (18. Mai 2013)

*günstige Steamspiele*

Hallo, ich weiß nicht, ob das hier der richtige Bereich ist, jedoch möchte ich wissen, ob jemand von euch irgendein Gelegenheitsspiel, bei dem man Rätsel lösen muss(also eines, das den Kopf etwas fordert) und auf Steam unter 5€ kostet.
Weiß da jemand was in die Richtung? Grafik sowie Story sind hier überhaupt nicht wichtig, nur der Spaß am Knobeln 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Klinge Xtream (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: günstige Steamspiele*

Ich werf mal Trine 2 in den Raum
Macht aber nur mit 1-2 Mitspielern spaß


----------



## Thallassa (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: günstige Steamspiele*

Wenn du sowas öfter suchst, ist das Indieroyale-Bundle was für dich. Da werden oft wie beim Humble-Bundle Spiele zusammengefasst und dann für Desura & Steam herausgegeben. Kostet alles meist weniger als 5€, wenn du geizig sein willst  aktuell gibt's auch n nettes Bundle


----------



## anon666 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: günstige Steamspiele*

The Walking Dead is net, so günstig ist es aber zur Zeit nicht.


----------



## BabaYaga (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: günstige Steamspiele*

Was genau verstehst du denn unter "Knobeln" bei Spielen?
Möchtest du so Wimmelbildzeug spielen oder vielleicht ein Adventure mit vielen Rätseln? (Sowas wie Geheimakte Tonguska) ?
Oder so etwas wie die alten Tomb Raider mit viel rumspringen, Geschicklichkeit und Schalterrätseln? gg
... oder sowas in der Art wie  "you don't know jack?" (falls dir das was sagen sollte)


----------



## Shona (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: günstige Steamspiele*



phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich weiß nicht, ob das hier der richtige Bereich ist, jedoch möchte ich wissen, ob jemand von euch irgendein Gelegenheitsspiel, bei dem man Rätsel lösen muss(also eines, das den Kopf etwas fordert) und auf Steam unter 5€ kostet.
> Weiß da jemand was in die Richtung? Grafik sowie Story sind hier überhaupt nicht wichtig, nur der Spaß am Knobeln
> 
> Vielen Dank


 Alle Spiele unter 5€ -> http://store.steampowered.com/searc...98&price=0,5&advanced=0&sort_order=ASC&page=1 diese einfach mal durchschauen


----------



## phoenix-2305 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: günstige Steamspiele*

Danke, aber ich weiß ja nicht welche gut sind 
Ich suche Spiele mit irgendwelchen Physikrätseln wie z.b. World of goo(hab ich schon)


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: günstige Steamspiele*

Moin!

Das nächste mal bitte in das richtige Unterforum posten, oder die Suchfunktion verwenden. 

Ich hab den Thread mal verschoben!

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Shona (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: günstige Steamspiele*



phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich weiß ja nicht welche gut sind
> Ich suche Spiele mit irgendwelchen Physikrätseln wie z.b. World of goo(hab ich schon)


 Schreib doch mal die hier rein die dir gefallen vll. hat sie jemand und kann sagen ob sie gut sind.

Die einzigen die mir in der richtung einfallen wären die Crazy Machines reihe aber die kostet mehr als du wahrscheinlich ausgeben willst. -> Crazy Machines Steam Suche


----------

